# Is it possible to buy a Kindle book as a gift for someone not on your account?



## Persephone76 (Jan 25, 2009)

I did a search but couldn't find the answer.

My mother and I are both getting Kindles but we won't be registered to the same account.  It's her birthday in a few days and I was wondering if it's possible for me to buy a book for her and have it sent to her Kindle?  Thanks!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nope.  the only way to do that would to buy her an Amazon gift card.


----------



## Persephone76 (Jan 25, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> Nope. the only way to do that would to buy her an Amazon gift card.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Remember, you can buy the gift card online and print it at home.  You have your gift instantly without waiting for anything from snail mail.

(maybe everybody already knew this)


----------



## prism (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't you buy her Kindle and just de-register it?  Then once she gets it, she can register it herself.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes you can


----------

